# Rockler Router Table Plate- Some problems and disapointments.



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I am working on a new router table cabinet and I orded the nice blue router plate from Rockler. I recieved it and I don't like what I found.

When I tried mounting it to my router with the screws that they provided that did fit my router's thread pattern, the heads of the screws actually stick up and out of the top of the router plate where they would absolutely interfere with a piece of wood being slid across the table. Well that was pretty disapointing.

I visited my local Lowe's and couldn't find a screw with a smaller head that would work. The guy there suggested that I drill out the screw holes a little bit in order to let the screw heads sit down a little more in the plate. 
Does this sound good to anyone? I think it does, maybe.

Also, it didn't come with any "hold down bolts". I figured it would but apparently those come when you order a table from Rockler and not with the router plate. Not sure where I may find some of those other than a threaded bolt…... Any suggestions?

One more thing, the hold down bolts seem to be a pretty good ways towards the center of the plate and not near the edge. I guess when I cut the hole in the top of my table I need to have more than just a small lip around the hole? Something more like a 2" lip? Or maybe more?

I wonder if anyone else has had these problems?


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I would think you should approach Rockler and run all you're problems past them before you redrill the holes . sounds like maybe the plate may have been milled wrong. wouldn't hurt…...............................Schloemoe


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

I second contacting Rockler. Just FYI they have several different router plates for different brands of routers, maybe you got the wrong one?


----------



## CyBorge (Sep 15, 2009)

I totally agree about not modifying your router just to make some silly screws fit. Definitely contact Rockler before doing that.

Can you use the screws that came with your router?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

contact rockler,

definitely don't alter the router, but maybe you can deepen the countersink on the rockler plate to hide those screw heads. - just to make it clear, without the router - if you just put the screw in the hold, and push it all the way through (in the plate) the head doesn't get flush with the top?

as for hold-down bolts - I'm not sure what those are? are you trying to bolt the plate down to the table top? I don't think I've ever seen a plate that gets bolted to the top, the weight of the router keeps it down and in place. just make sure when you cut the opening to keep it a tight fit so that the plate won't be moving sideways.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if I can picture what you are asking, so please don't take my suggestions the wrong way. Something really doesn't sound right. If you place the screws in the top of the plate by themselves, without screwing them into the router, are they below the surface? I have never had a router plate come with screws, you normally take the ones of of the router itself when you remove the plate that is attached to it.

As for the "hold down bolts" - the router and plate just "hang in place" and gravity does the work.

Did you make the table or buy it? There are 2 basic sizes of router plates. If you bought the table you would have had the choice of either size opening for the plate. You would have needed to order the correct plate for that opening. If you made the table, the plate often comes with a template, or you can purchase the template, that you use to cut the opening and route the correct size lip. The lip is around 1/2" - 3/4" wide.

Have you considered upgrading to a router lift? If you have a nice table and cabinet, the router lift would really complete it well. You would be glad you did.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

Are you sure the screws provided were for attaching your router to the plate? its been a while since I got my plate from them, but I thikn that I may have reused the screws that I took the stock plate off of my router base with. Generally they come with a bunch of other screws for installing the plate and leveling it.


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with northwoodsman, you need to take the existing plate off of your router before you mount it to the Rockler router plate, then you should be able to use the screws that came with your router to attach it to the router table plate.
As for bolting it to the table there is no need to do that, neither of mine have holes to bolt them down.



Also a router lift is a great option, but if your router plate is one of the basic sizes then you can always add a lift later. As I did I then routed an opening in my table saw extension and stuck the router plate with the fixed base in there.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=65291&cat=1,43000,65316&ap=1 
The Jessem and Woodpecker router plates are also the same size as the Kreg lift that the link at Lee Valley shows, I think that Bench Dog runs a different size though. So if you plan on adding a lift make sure to use the correct size of router plate now so that later on you just lift the router plate out and drop the router lift in.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I've had the Rockler router table top and plate for eight years or so and didn't have any problem mounting the router. They carry different plates to fit a wide range of routers. About three years ago, I upgraded to the Rockler router lift plate and a PC router motor which was a wonderful change.


----------



## CyBorge (Sep 15, 2009)

It's interesting that so many people say the plate is typically held in place purely by gravity. The Rockler kit I purchased has holes in two corners specifically for the purpose of bolting down into threaded inserts in the table top. The "more info" tab on the product link above includes a diagram that shows how the lockdown bolts go in from the top, and leveling screws go in from the bottom.

Some real world pictures can be seen in one of my projects. The levelers are absolutely necessary, at least without making other adjustments, but I wonder how it would work without the lockdown bolts? The fit isn't super precise, so I suspect it will only make things worse.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

CyBorge - I can honestly say that I haver never seen this type of "hold" down fastner on any router plate. I stand corrected. I have never seen this particular router plate either. I wonder what the advantage is? My router, lift and plate must weigh at least 15 lbs. so it isn't going anywhere.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Sailor -

My Rockler plate came with two sets of screws to attach the router, in the bag with the fulcrum pin. One set was larger than the other. Did yours come with both sets?

Also, Rockler sells a $5 bag of hardware that includes the two locking bolts and a bunch of bolts for leveling. It's just a bunch of Ikea style "bolts" that drive easily into MDF or particleboard.

As for the locking bolts, yes, they do require two opposing corners of your cutout to have a support. This is explained clearly in a diagram that comes stuck to the MDF cutout template, which coincidentally also shows you where to locate the leveling screws. It's sort of silly that all of these things are spread out over three separate products. They assume that if you are making your own table you'll get the plate, template, and leveling hardware pack, but nowhere do they mention this. I happened to get all three and that is why my install went fairly smoothly. The most "detailed" instructions are on the template. Let me know if this would be helpful for you and I can take a picture of it or something…


----------



## WoodenSoldier (May 3, 2010)

I also had the same issue with the router mounting screws. They did stick up a little bit so I went to the hardware store and found some that had a smaller head but the same thread.

Like Live4ever said, my Rockler plate came with a bag of screws that included 2 hold down bolts, a fulcrum, and leveling screws.

The hold down bolts are not absolutely necessary but I usually use them anyhow. Sometimes when you're not using them the plate vibrates and makes the already loud router even louder. Probably causes some inconsistent cuts as well.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok, thank you all for the responses. Now I will do my best to answer all the questions.

-I have contacted Rockler, the person I was chatting with said that the hardware provided were all of the hardware that they had avaliable for me to purchase and if the correct bolts were not included in the packet with the hold down bolts and fulcrum pin then I had to pretty much fend for myself.

-I do have two sets of bolts for mounting the router, one fits the threads in my router but the bolts stick up above the plate (the bolts they provided stick up). The other set does not fit the threads in my router BUT it DOES sit flush when installed in the router plate.

-I do have the correct plate for my router.

-The original screws that holds the plexiglass plate to the bottom of my router will not work with the plate. They to stick up out of the plate causing my problem.

-I would never modify my router to fit the plate, I was referring to modifying the router plate only.

-The router plate states that it comes with all the hardware needed to mount it to your router. (incorrectly I guess)

-I cannot afford a router lift at the moment, but hopefully one is in my future.

-I did take the existing plate off my router before attempting to mount it to the plate.

- I did not buy a template so I do not have the detailed instructions. I really appreciate the offer to take a photo of the info but at the moment I think I have it figured out how to install it, it's just the bolts that are holding me back.

So what I thought about doing was countersinking the holes in the router plate for the heads of the screws just a little bit to correct my problem. How about that?


----------

